# Who got this chrome master?



## Nickinator (Jan 3, 2015)

I didn't bid on it because I gave my friend a chance to own it but he didn't bid high, since he didn't win it I am now trying to figure out who won it so i could possibly buy it.

Nick.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ROA...grCQbUcKgvKtXjQbuxGCk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2015)

Was watching that one too. Didn't go for too bad a price in my opinion.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 3, 2015)

it was quite a nice bike, I haven't been fond of many roadmasters but this bike was stunning, i just gave my word i wouldn't bid.

Nick.


----------



## Lux Low (Jan 3, 2015)

Nick i thought chrome masters were the curved bar comit tank bikes, I dont remember chromemasters in that frame configuration,  plus that one looks like Kentucky Chrome!


----------



## ricobike (Jan 3, 2015)

Also looks like a big tank frame.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 3, 2015)

It seems this bike was a 41 tall frame Cleveland welding company bike but it's really cool I'd really like to get my hands on it for some money if I can find out its hiding spot.


----------



## stoney (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm lovin that seat skirt.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm glad I didn't see that one , I would have wanted it..
 I think that went for a reasonable price .. Good luck finding the bike ..


----------

